# BSNL decided to introduce Annual fixed charges plan for Landline/WLL Service



## gary4gar (May 8, 2008)

> BSNL has decided to introduce the annual/biennial fixed charges plans for Landline and WLL Services with effect from 1st May 2008 as below: -
> 
> Note:-
> 
> ...



*www.bsnl.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=412
nice


----------



## mrbgupta (May 8, 2008)

Urban 2160 is the best plan.paying half of the existing tariff i.e. Rs. 90/- per month effectively.


----------



## gary4gar (May 8, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> Urban 2160 is the best plan.paying half of the existing tariff i.e. Rs. 90/- per month effectively.


isn't 
2160 / 12 = 180/-
?


----------



## mrbgupta (May 12, 2008)

It's for 24 months dude.


----------

